# Is it IBS or something worse?



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I had a Sigmodoscopy 4 years ago and they said, I had IBS and no need for a colonoscopy at my age of 33 at the time. I see my GI doc tommorow should I insist on having a colonoscopy or is it a waste of time and money and I should just accept I have IBS?frustrated with D


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Ask for real tests to rule out all other things before settling with a diagnosis of IBS. Many of us out here in this universe have been loosely diagnosed with IBS when in fact something else has been the culprit. Those Docs are working for you. It's the only body you'll have in this life.... treat it with love. Good luck!


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi thanks,I'm back from my visit today from the gastro guy and he ordered an ultrasound to be done I think for my gallbladder and to look at my colon and then if that shows something he will do a colonoscopy is that what you mean by the real tests? I really hate to have that one done but if I have to it then I want to do it and get the pain over with.He gave me 2 medications to take he said, I can keep taking the lomotil but to take NuLev he gave me samples for IBS D attacks and he also wrote me a script for Questran but I don't know if I will fill it until after Friday when I have this ultrasound what if its not my gallbladder I doubt I have gallbladder issues. My mom had hers removed and I think he's just doing this test to see if everything is ok and if I need to have a colonoscopy. I'm scared and sick of this but I need to know if doing a colonoscopy at 37 is really necessary? My doctor said, I would have the ultrasound first of my colon,liver, gallbadder and pacrease but I know that it won't detect cancer only a biopsy can do that. So one step at a time I guess. Have any of you tried these 2 medications?


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have.The Questran usually does quite well with binding bile salts. Helps make your output more solid. I would def try that 1st. Just make sure to take your other meds at least one hour before the Questran, or 4 hours after the Questran. It will render your other meds useless otherwise.I've had the gallbladder/liver ultrasound, it showed nothing.Don't be afraid of a colonoscopy, they give you great drugs, and you won't remember a thing. If you have intestinal issues age has little to do with it. It really is the Gold Standard for seeing the large intestine in all its glory.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Arte,I think I will pick up the Questran then if it will help I will take it like you said doc never mentioned anything about inbetween meds course they don't tell you that stuff!







Wow so your ultrasound showed nothing? What about the glory colonoscopy did that find anything? Just curiousQueen


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes Queen that's a start for the tests. I had my gallbladder ruled out first also. artemis54 is right, they give you great drugs for the colonoscopy! No pain , no worries!







It's not like a sigmoidoscope..OUCH! Turns out I have a sm bowel obstruction from Ulcer Disease and will be having surgery this Monday.Good luck.B~


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks "B",I thought that was the start of the testing procedures. I'm not convinced I need to have a colonoscopy done given my age and the fact I haven't lost a significant amount of weight over this and I don't have blood in my stools or any signs that A colonoscopy would be worth doing. The Ultrasound makes scense they found nothing when they did the signmoidoscopy so I'm so leary of this colonoscopy. My Gastro says its a last resort at this point probably trying not to panic me until after the ultrasound.Queen


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

[My Gastro says its a last resort at this point probably trying not to panic me until after the ultrasound.]A colonoscopy can go much further up the colon then a sigmoidoscope and is able to locate problems (if any). My personal opinion is a sigmoidoscope is a waste of time, money and discomfort.Better to rule out all. Especially if you have D attacks. You can also experience D with a disfunctional gallbladder. Keep us updated.B~


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks so much for your support. I had the ultrasound this morning and I had to breath in and out and I thought my lower left side of my stomach was going to burst from pain but the lady said, everything looked ok "unoffically" for the gallbladder I guess the doctor will call me on Monday to let me know for sure if everything is ok with that test then I'm sure I will have to have the colonoscopy done to make sure there is no way I'm doing the sygmoidoscopy again and going through all that pain. I will keep you all posted in the meantime I'm popping my Lomotil and that Galvastron stuff. I didn't take the Galvastron today because I couldn't eat or drink before the exam then I had to go to work so I will take my doses at night. So far no D for a few days so I'm feeling ok just a sharp pain in lower left side of colon all the time but I have not lost weight if anything I have gained weight since they fixed my thyroid I'm to fat if you ask me for 5'4 and weighing 164lbs to have a serious colon problem but perhaps I do have something so most likely I will get this test done atleast it will put my mind at ease.Queen


----------

